# Problem trimming thread on Ricoma rcm 1201-pt



## blazedc (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello to all,
I have a Ricoma RCM-1201-PT machine, it was embroidery good, but today it stopped trimming, I dismounted the plate and saw that the movable knife was not getting the thread, it was pushing it out, and the thread is making loops and getting stuck.

Anyone knows how to fix this?

Thanks.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

blazedc said:


> Hello to all,
> I have a Ricoma RCM-1201-PT machine, it was embroidery good, but today it stopped trimming, I dismounted the plate and saw that the movable knife was not getting the thread, it was pushing it out, and the thread is making loops and getting stuck.
> 
> Anyone knows how to fix this?
> ...


I can but that would be a whole lot to type out for the fix.


----------



## blazedc (Jan 12, 2017)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> I can but that would be a whole lot to type out for the fix.


What can I do?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

blazedc said:


> What can I do?


Where are you located? I could try to help you on the phone. Have you called RiComa for support yet. If the machine was bought just recently from them then they should offer you some sort of skype support.


----------



## blazedc (Jan 12, 2017)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> Where are you located? I could try to help you on the phone. Have you called RiComa for support yet. If the machine was bought just recently from them then they should offer you some sort of skype support.


I'm from spain, the machine has 3 or 4 years, so they didn't offer me support.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

blazedc said:


> I'm from spain, the machine has 3 or 4 years, so they didn't offer me support.


Any way you can post a video with the needle plate off and show me what it is doing?


----------



## blazedc (Jan 12, 2017)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> Any way you can post a video with the needle plate off and show me what it is doing?


Here you are.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEzGVDO0D-c

The video is slowed down, if you want I can make it again at normal speed.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay I see it. Now I need a picture of your movable knife at it's home position under the fixed knife.


----------



## blazedc (Jan 12, 2017)

embroidtek1 said:


> okay i see it. Now i need a picture of your movable knife at it's home position under the fixed knife.



























I don't know if I made this properly


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hard to see cause it is a little dark. Have to tried to adjust the position on the movable knife. If you are standing in the front of the machine the place to adjust is in the back on the left side. You are gonna need to remove the cover on the left side and remove the whole arm plate as well.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Do you have any of the manuals with the machine? I have the service manual for the adjustments but it won't let me upload here cause it is a big file. If you go the the RiComa site or email them they should be able to at least send you the manual.


----------



## blazedc (Jan 12, 2017)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> Do you have any of the manuals with the machine?


I have the user manual, but it focus on software and oiling, no much more information about parts.

I'm going to try to adjust the movable knife.


----------



## blazedc (Jan 12, 2017)

blazedc said:


> I have the user manual, but it focus on software and oiling, no much more information about parts.
> 
> I'm going to try to adjust the movable knife.


I can't see anything for adjust the movable knife, here is a picture of the left side:








Here is one of the knives with torch









And this is the solenoid that manages the movable knife









I have some kind of fork that I don't know what is it's functionality.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

On the last picture see that cover off to the left? The adjustment is under that cover.


----------



## blazedc (Jan 12, 2017)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> On the last picture see that cover off to the left? The adjustment is under that cover.


Thank you so much for responding, I will try it tomorrow.

I'll tell you how it's going.

Thank you again


----------



## blazedc (Jan 12, 2017)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> On the last picture see that cover off to the left? The adjustment is under that cover.


I removed that cover, I found the rotor that manages the movable knife, but I can't modify it, it has a sensor, if I move the place of the movable knife it says adjustment error.









I also found this parts manual 
http://doczz.net/doc/4690886/parts-list---ricoma-embroidery-machines

But I can't find anything about adjustment.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

blazedc said:


> I removed that cover, I found the rotor that manages the movable knife, but I can't modify it, it has a sensor, if I move the place of the movable knife it says adjustment error.
> 
> View attachment 220993
> 
> ...


You have to move the sensor with it as well so the red light stays on. Also when you adjust the knife you should only be able to see the tip of the movable knife sticking out of the fixed knife. If adjusting doesn't work then you have a timing issue on the knife.


----------



## blazedc (Jan 12, 2017)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> You have to move the sensor with it as well so the red light stays on. Also when you adjust the knife you should only be able to see the tip of the movable knife sticking out of the fixed knife. If adjusting doesn't work then you have a timing issue on the knife.


I made it and nothing, the problem seems to be on timing, it is on hook timing or movable knife timing?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

blazedc said:


> I made it and nothing, the problem seems to be on timing, it is on hook timing or movable knife timing?


Movable knife. Ricoma is a little tricky on knife timing. A Tajima fires the piston into the cam to move the knife at 279 to 280 degrees. RiComa always seems to do things 6 degrees less on everything so I am thinking the piston fires at 173 to 174 degrees. It's hard for me to explain how to do it. You should really call a RiComa dealer in your country or call RiComa direct and see if they can send you a tech or skype with you to fix the problem. Are you sure you don't have a tension issue or wiper issue with it grabbing the thread?


----------



## blazedc (Jan 12, 2017)

EmbroidTek1 said:


> Movable knife. Ricoma is a little tricky on knife timing. A Tajima fires the piston into the cam to move the knife at 279 to 280 degrees. RiComa always seems to do things 6 degrees less on everything so I am thinking the piston fires at 173 to 174 degrees. It's hard for me to explain how to do it. You should really call a RiComa dealer in your country or call RiComa direct and see if they can send you a tech or skype with you to fix the problem. Are you sure you don't have a tension issue or wiper issue with it grabbing the thread?



No, it is no tension issue, it doesn't work on any color it isn't a wiper issue because it catch the upper thread after the proccess but uncut.

thank you for all your answers and time, I will try to call for a tech.


----------



## RiCOMAmiguel (Oct 31, 2013)

Call us and we will help you
3054184421


----------



## blazedc (Jan 12, 2017)

RiCOMAmiguel said:


> Call us and we will help you
> 3054184421


I'm from Spain, can't afford an international phone call. And as I see, Ricoma hasn't spanish phone number.


----------



## RiCOMAmiguel (Oct 31, 2013)

RiCOMAmiguel said:


> Call us and we will help you
> 3054184421


Nosotros hablamos español!


----------



## k40s (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi guys! I'm new in this forum.
I just trying to solving the same problem but with a Ricoma RCM 1501 PT. I tried everything but I don't know how to set the timing for the movable knife.

Blazedc have you solved the problem? If yes how did you do?
EmbroidTek1, please!!! Could you try to explain it? Just on a post if I don't get it I will not ask for more clarification.

Thank you, guys!


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

k40s said:


> Hi guys! I'm new in this forum.
> I just trying to solving the same problem but with a Ricoma RCM 1501 PT. I tried everything but I don't know how to set the timing for the movable knife.
> 
> Blazedc have you solved the problem? If yes how did you do?
> ...


Are you on the ricoma connect fb page,you could have a tension issue. what thread are you using


----------

